# Do you use Agricultural Lime?



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

I was curious if anyone uses Agricultural Lime to disinfect their kennels or yards? My vet said I could use the Agricultural Lime that I use for my horses. The Ag Lime is gray and doesn't burn; unlike the hot, white lime that is toxic and definitley burns. I also did some research and found the information below. I would feel better if I knew someone else has used it with their dogs without any ill effects.
Thanks

"Agricultural lime is not harmful to cats and dogs, nor it it harmful to insects and weeds. Lime is an important tool in successful gardening to amend the soil, but is not going to help you control pests. Hydrated lime is labeled for use around kennels and stables for odor contol, but not as an insecticide. 

Agricultural lime is a soil additive made from pulverized limestone or chalk. The primary active component is calcium carbonate. Additional chemicals vary depending on the mineral source and may include calcium oxide, magnesium oxide and magnesium carbonate.

Effects on soil:

it increases the pH of acidic soils 
it provides a source of calcium for plants 
it permits improved water penetration for acidic soils 
Lime may occur naturally in some soils but may require addition of sulfuric acid for its agricultural benefits to be realized. Gypsum is also used to supply calcium for plant nutrition. In livestock farming, hydrated lime can be used, as a 'disinfectant' measure, producing a dry and alkaline environment, in which bacteria do not readily multiply.

Apply agricultural lime on grassy or moist areas. This will help to dry out the fleas."


----------

